# The Cafeteria



## Reyna Malone (Nov 13, 2016)

Premise:
You're walking down a street, and you walk into what you think is a food court because you want to eat lunch. You enter and you notice three things.
1. You are your fursona, which is weird but awesome.
2. This isn't really a food court so much as a school style cafeteria...
3. The door behind you just dissapeared, and you don't see any other doors in this cafeteria. WTF

Remember, keep it SFW. Other than that, be as stupid, silly, wacky, or showy as you want to be!


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Nov 13, 2016)

What is it with people and schools? This is honestly starting to concern me


----------



## Reyna Malone (Nov 13, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> What is it with people and schools? This is honestly starting to concern me


I just thought it was a simple setting. I wanted something realistic that a lot of people would be familiar with.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Nov 13, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> What is it with people and schools? This is honestly starting to concern me


The vast majority of furries are between the ages of 16 and 22 - high school and college ages.

PS. Reyna, I like your sig. :3


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 13, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> The vast majority of furries are between the ages of 16 and 22 - high school and college ages.
> 
> PS. Reyna, I like your sig. :3


Serious?


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Nov 13, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> The vast majority of furries are between the ages of 16 and 22 - high school and college ages.
> 
> PS. Reyna, I like your sig. :3



Oh right, I actually did forget that to be honest. I'm been shitposting on Ferzu too much. So that's my bad


----------



## Tetrachroma (Nov 13, 2016)

LupusFamilia said:


> Serious?


Yeah. Here are some really helpful statistics;
vis.adjectivespecies.com: Furry Survey Overview | [adjective][species]


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 13, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> Yeah. Here are some really helpful statistics;
> vis.adjectivespecies.com: Furry Survey Overview | [adjective][species]


Wow, seems like furries are a pretty science of its own


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 13, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> The vast majority of furries are between the ages of 16 and 22 - high school and college ages.
> 
> PS. Reyna, I like your sig. :3


I'll let you know I am a professional drop out!


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Nov 13, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> Yeah. Here are some really helpful statistics;
> vis.adjectivespecies.com: Furry Survey Overview | [adjective][species]



I always get a kick out of how people start out straight and then leave gay


----------



## Tetrachroma (Nov 13, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> I always get a kick out of how people start out straight and then leave gay


Yeah, that does seem a bit odd. If anything, I think I'm actually going asexual.

Not enough social interaction to verify this though, so who the hell knows?


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 18, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> Yeah, that does seem a bit odd. If anything, I think I'm actually going asexual.
> 
> Not enough social interaction to verify this though, so who the hell knows?


that quite fits me, though i first time askes me if im gay as i joined here lol.
But in fact i think im non-sexual cause i holdnt much from love things. if u`ll hear my opinion.


Spoiler



then sex is only for becomechildren there and everything else is jsut a pervertation of mankind to have "fun" with such. Its just a part of birthing process.


Well, but i think this far far shots beside the origin sense of thread lol. So well, i think i start the RP now.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 18, 2016)

I walking in the Cafeteria with grim look and kinky fur:
"What a fuckin day." I sat me on a Table and thinking about the day.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 18, 2016)

(Let's get the lil' show rolling, shall we ?)



LupusFamilia said:


> I walking in the Cafeteria with grim look and kinky fur:
> "What a fuckin day." I sat me on a Table and thinking about the day.


A rather stout-looking kangaroo in a silver-white motorcyclist jacket sits nearby, in the middle of playing something in his phone. The comment makes him perk his ears up, but other than that he still seems to be too into the game at the moment.


----------



## Reyna Malone (Nov 18, 2016)

Walking in, the canine girl ran straight to the lunch line, as she wanted to get a slice of pizza before it was gone. Coming out with her slice of pizza, she realized the door had dissapeared. Staring at it with her scarlet ears perked up, she barely noticed when other lunch goers bumped into her.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 19, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Let's get the lil' show rolling, shall we ?)
> 
> 
> A rather stout-looking kangaroo in a silver-white motorcyclist jacket sits nearby, in the middle of playing something in his phone. The comment makes him perk his ears up, but other than that he still seems to be too into the game at the moment.


The Somewhat Human-like Wolf nearby looks on the phone.
"Hum. Dont looks like a high-budget game." 
I looked in front of that canine, one ear layin down.
"Well... do ya thing" 
*Pulls out a little flask and took a nip* 
"Nope, thats not what a normal day looks like."


----------



## Reyna Malone (Nov 19, 2016)

After staring at the wall for an uncomfortably long time, the canine took a bite of her pizza and moved toward a table. The girl sat next to the kangaroo, looking over at his game.
"Huh, I've heard about that game a lit recently. Maybe I should try it."
Looking back to where the entrance used to be, she adressed the wolf. "Is it just me, or did the door dissapear?"


----------



## LupusFamilia (Feb 19, 2017)

The Anthro-Wolf looked over to the place the door were once and starred at the bricks what are there instead of the door.
"Yyyes... that door poofed."
with one eyebrown up, the Wolf turned his head to the girl and said: "Seems like we have a bunch o' time here together. So... how about intrudocing?"
The adult, 1,80 tall Wolf with lightly dark-grey and silvergray fur stretched his hand to the canine girl.
"Lupo. Freelancer and drunky in duty."


----------



## Mabus (Feb 20, 2017)

Hmm.....


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 26, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Hmm.....


is that part of the RP?


----------

